# AZ Law regarding patient refunds



## kayleen (Aug 24, 2009)

I am trying to understand AZ Laws regarding the unclaimed property.  Is there a minimum balance for patient credit refunds on patients that you can not contact or find to disburse the refund?  I have researched many articles and the answers vary greatly: You don't have to refund the patient at all if the credit is under $25; You don't have to refund if under $50; Have to refund ANY amount within 60 days; Have to refund patient credit balances quarterly.  Also, is there a minimum balance in AZ that we have to report unclaimed credit balances to the State?  And do we have a certain number of years to locate the patient?  I am very confused and the articles & state laws are confusing me more.


----------



## jillmtom (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello:

I don't have all the answers you are looking for, however I do know that AZ has no minimum dollar amount/value regarding unclaimed property.

Per the www.azunclaimed.gov website FAQs.

Good Luck!


----------

